# Redfish Flies



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I will be working the Tampa Bay area for redfish on fly pretty much exclusively from now until mid-April. Most of my patterns are crab and shrimp patterns (Corona Toad, TK Special, Hawkeye Shrimp, Kwans, etc.). Most of my flies are store bought....I don't have time to tie. I already have a few charters booked for November and the RedFly is coming up. This is MY time of the year!!!!


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

have you ever done well around two brothers island and bishop harbor. It seems like there are some good flats there but i have only seen a couple reds


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Redfish will eat anything that they can see. I believe you could tie your wrist watch on to a hook and throw it out there and they would bite it just because it was ticking.


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

ive tried throwing some flies and have had reds refuse most of them. I guess i wasn't presenting them right.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> have you ever done well around two brothers island and bishop harbor.  It seems like there are some good flats there but i have only seen a couple reds


I haven't fished down that way too much....I am usually north of Cockroach Bay to Apollo Beach. I can agree with CWright that reds will usually take anything that looks crabby or shrimpy along the bottom. The trick is to feed them. Reds will tell you if they will eat or not. I call them players. Players are usually crawling along the bottom very slowly and diliberately. A lead of about 3 feet is all that is needed....then a hop to get their attention....they will light up....small ticks and then the eat. Tidal conditions are key for this to happen. Most of these scenarios happen for me somewhere between 0.0 and +1.0 tide level.


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

Do you launch at that ramp in the national park on 41


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Usually I launch out of EG Simmons Park or Common Good Park in Ruskin. I live about 15 minutes from either ramp.


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

it seems like reds are more active feeding wise on a rising tide, do you think thats true?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> it seems like reds are more active feeding wise on a rising tide, do you think thats true?


In the winter time when sight fishing is optimum, yes. As the nights get cooler and we have negative low tides overnight or early in the morning....the mud will retain heat. The sun will then bake the mud in the morning under cloudless conditions. As the tide rises over that heated mud, it activates all the little creepy crawlies that live in the mud and redfish follow the tide up and feed on them. Typically if you can get out between a 0.0 and +1.0 depth on a rising tide you will find fish. They will also feed on outgoing water. As long as the water is moving....if you can get it in front of a player....there is a good shot they will eat.


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

I really appreciate all the help your giving. I'll try not to take over your flats


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > it seems like reds are more active feeding wise on a rising tide, do you think thats true?
> 
> 
> In the winter time when sight fishing is optimum, yes.  As the nights get cooler and we have negative low tides overnight or early in the morning....the mud will retain heat.  The sun will then bake the mud in the morning under cloudless conditions.  As the tide rises over that heated mud, it activates all the little creepy crawlies that live in the mud and redfish follow the tide up and feed on them.  Typically if you can get out between a 0.0 and +1.0 depth on a rising tide you will find fish.  They will also feed on outgoing water.  As long as the water is moving....if you can get it in front of a player....there is a good shot they will eat.


I missed the one good fish


----------



## Tnpkhmerboy (Sep 24, 2011)

I must not be doing the right things because I go to a spot that we continuously catch redfish with pinfish left and right but when I use the fly rod with a Merkin crab or deceiver, they seem to not want to eat. We then throw another dead pinfish out and boom more redfish after 1 minute.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

This turned out to be the one today


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

That being the case, I would try to tie/buy some thing that looks like a pinfish. Something like some EP Flies.


----------



## Tnpkhmerboy (Sep 24, 2011)

How do I get an EP pinfish fly to the bottom on 5ft? Lead around the shank?


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> I must not be doing the right things because I go to a spot that we continuously catch redfish with pinfish left and right but when I use the fly rod with a Merkin crab or deceiver, they seem to not want to eat. We then throw another dead pinfish out and boom more redfish after 1 minute.


In real estate it's location, location, location...
In Fly fishing it's presentation, presentation, presentation... ;D

While color, profile, and more so size can make a big difference on some days, getting the fly in the right place and moving it in a way the fish likes is probably 95% of the game.   Just like lures/clothes/rods/etc, flys in shops are often designed to catch fishermen first and fish second.  That is one of the reason I tie my own.  That's not to say store bought flys are junk, not at all.  You just don't need every color, shape, and size (I wish I would follow my own advise there). Practice your presentation and how you move the fly.   If you have access to a pool or water that is really clear it helps.  I like to think fish are a lot like cats,  if you move a fly steadily nothing happen but if you speed it up like it is getting away or "hiding" it's game on.  Practice on a cat with a bit of pipe cleaner tied to your leader, lot's of fun.  Anoles can be a hoot.

Swamp


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> Redfish will eat anything that they can see.  I believe you could tie your wrist watch on to a hook and throw it out there and they would bite it just because it was ticking.


I need to come fish with you! Here in mosquito lagoon they can be quite picky about what they eat.


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

To you guys in tampa bay, are you seeing most reds cruising mangroves or out on flats tailing?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> To you guys in tampa bay, are you seeing most reds cruising mangroves or out on flats tailing?


Both. As the tide push up to the mangroves, the reds will follow the tide up to the mangroves. If they are relaxed enough, they will get shallow enough to where I have seen their backs out of the water....along with tails.....as mattyvac can attest to. Once the tide is high enough, more often than not, they will be cruising along the mangroves or on the flats adjacent to the mangroves.


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

> How do I get an EP pinfish fly to the bottom on 5ft? Lead around the shank?


That's one way.  Lead eyes is the obvious other way.  Sink tip line will pull it down but that process takes a bit of time. You can just slide a bead onto your tippet if you're improvising while on the water, but you didn't hear me say that. I always keep a few tungsten beads handy in case I need them.

One thing about EP is its hydrophobic and can be made to sink, suspend or float.  Tie it very thin to sink. It holds less air that way and the hook will cause it to fall faster. Tie it medium to suspend and very thick to float.  

Use a wax floatant to keep it on the surface.  (You'll find that in the trout section of your FF store)    I've been tying EP mice for bass.  They sank pretty quickly at first, until I figured out to use floatant.  Now its a very durable and long lasting pattern.  One sharp stop on a back cast and its dry as a bone - a distinct advantage over spun/stacked hair patterns.

This is the only pic I've got handy. I'll see what I can dig up on sinking and suspending patterns, but if you look in the fly tying thread you'll find tons of examples from talented tyers.


tight lines.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

redfish are crack heads....treat them accordingly.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> redfish are crack heads....treat them accordingly.


Ha.

You win +100 internet credits for this comment. Well played.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> > Redfish will eat anything that they can see.  I believe you could tie your wrist watch on to a hook and throw it out there and they would bite it just because it was ticking.
> 
> 
> I need to come fish with you! Here in mosquito lagoon they can be quite picky about what they eat.


Like alot of things, the closer you get to Mississippi, the fatter and stupider they get. ;D

My issues in MS / LA are usually getting them to see the fly.  The smaller reds tend to be a little spookier, but the bigger ones arent scared of anything.  I like to fish a 5-6" long really flashy streamer.  Seems to do the trick and get their attention.


----------

